# white widow from nirvana



## bluntsmoker (Feb 19, 2007)

im planning on buying sum white widow from seedbotique.com and was wondering if anybody here grows white widow from nirvana. will i get good results?. growing in a medium size cabinet hieght 5ft width 2 1/2 ft depth 1 1/2 ft. growin in soil in 5 gal buckets from start to finish. i dont have any hydro ferts but i have scotts 10-10-10, MiracleGro bloombooster 15-52-15, blood meal and bone meal. but i was thinking about ordering iguana juice from advanced nutrients but its exspensive and im not sure how much i will need to order.? i was thinking of growing 2 plants at a time each in a seperate 5gal bucket so they get plenty of root space. for vegging im gonna keep them on 24/0 on/off and for flowering i will switch to 12/12 after 8 weeks if they look ready im gonna switch off the lights for the last 2 weeks. then im gonna cut them down let them air dry for 3 days then jar cure them for a while and i forgot to add to add this before but is it true that white widow doesnt really give off odor and if it does would a dryer tube from the cabinet going into a pair of pantyhose filled with cat litter the one with odor eliminating carbon work


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 19, 2007)

So...you're going to let them sit in the dark for the last two weeks?!? Why would you do that? I'm growing White Rhino from Nirvana right now but they're only a week old. I'm using soil and general hydroponics hydro nutes. They're beautiful, already on the second set of leaves.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2007)

bluntsmoker said:
			
		

> im planning on buying sum white widow from seedbotique.com and was wondering if anybody here grows white widow from nirvana. will i get good results?. growing in a medium size cabinet hieght 5ft width 2 1/2 ft depth 1 1/2 ft. growin in soil in 5 gal buckets from start to finish. i dont have any hydro ferts but i have scotts 10-10-10, MiracleGro bloombooster 15-52-15, blood meal and bone meal. but i was thinking about ordering iguana juice from advanced nutrients but its exspensive and im not sure how much i will need to order.? i was thinking of growing 2 plants at a time each in a seperate 5gal bucket so they get plenty of root space. for vegging im gonna keep them on 24/0 on/off and for flowering i will switch to 12/12 after 8 weeks if they look ready im gonna switch off the lights for the last 2 weeks. then im gonna cut them down let them air dry for 3 days then jar cure them for a while and i forgot to add to add this before but is it true that white widow doesnt really give off odor and if it does would a dryer tube from the cabinet going into a pair of pantyhose filled with cat litter the one with odor eliminating carbon work


*We have grown it a few times with great results. They can be nute sensative so you have to be careful with them. Overall it's the best bud we have grown and smoked to date.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> So...you're going to let them sit in the dark for the last two weeks?!? Why would you do that? I'm growing White Rhino from Nirvana right now but they're only a week old. I'm using soil and general hydroponics hydro nutes. They're beautiful, already on the second set of leaves.


*BBP according to Gypsy Nirvana leaving the White Widow plants in total darkness for the last 2 weeks packs on the trichromes.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 20, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *BBP according to Gypsy Nirvana leaving the White Widow plants in total darkness for the last 2 weeks packs on the trichromes.  *


Any validity to this method?


----------



## bluntsmoker (Feb 26, 2007)

i have used this method in other plants ive grown and seen excellent results


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Any validity to this method?


*I'm just saying what it says on their site under that strain. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *BBP according to Gypsy Nirvana leaving the White Widow plants in total darkness for the last 2 weeks packs on the trichromes.  *


Wow man! I leave the light off when terminating unwanted plants and they wilt bad in two or three days. After two weeks with no light, what would make the plant stay alive? That's radical!

I'll have to research this one.

From Gypsy Nirvana's site:
(About White Widow)

"We suggest the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle to turn the lights off altogether - or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from regrowth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower...try it!"

I can see the 8 hour, or even a 4 hour day for them. The plant would receive enough light to stay alive, but would stress like hell and that stress would initiate massive resin production to protect the leaves and buds when they start drying. It seems to me that extending the plants life with a *little* light would increase the amount of resin that could be produced before the plant shut down completely.


----------

